# best bit and size for 1" thick drawer edges



## Elizabeth55 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, 
I have just completed my first router project.. a router table, and it turned out quite well. I am ready to tackle new cabinet drawer/door facings for my bathroom.
I will start with the drawer facings as they will be the simplest to router. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to the most common bit for the edge around a drawer? I have practiced with a roman ogee bit.

Also, how do I correlate the bit size with the wood thickness? For example: Does a 5/32 roman ogee bit correlate to a 3/4" piece of wood? I am using 1" red oak for the drawers. Any suggestions on bit size?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Elizabeth

Many,many to pick from,take a look at the bits below, I will say because you are using 1" thick stock you will want a bit that can mill 1" thick stock..


MLCS table edge router bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/pages/bt_door.html#door_lip_bits_anchor
=========


Elizabeth55 said:


> Hello,
> I have just completed my first router project.. a router table, and it turned out quite well. I am ready to tackle new cabinet drawer/door facings for my bathroom.
> I will start with the drawer facings as they will be the simplest to router.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can use really use any bit just increase the depth of setting till you like it or buy the same profile in a larger size. You can give it same edge detail as the doors if there is any on project. It's really just personal preference. Do samples first don't use your finish pieces to do samples.


----------



## Elizabeth55 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, Thank you for the great posts. Thank you also for the instructional sections... I can't wait view those.
 ~Liz


----------

